# Bucket Organizers



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Please. A Homer bucket beside your Veto? Blasphemy.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Buckets are for masons and drywallers. They fall over, stuff falls out of the pockets. If you want something simple look at a crate organizer.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Buckets are for masons and drywallers. They fall over, stuff falls out of the pockets. If you want something simple look at a crate organizer.


I need it more or less for tool storage in the van. I wouldn't be lugging it around. I know they do like to tip over, but that can be easily remedied with a bungee cord. 

My problem is that I just have a lot of tools that are oddly shaped and don't fit into traditional bags. I have another Veto, sitting empty in my office that I tried to make work, but even with all my adolescent years of playing Tetris, things just don't fit. BX cutter, cable cutter, pipe cutter, files, large pump pliers, assorted wrenches and drivers, etc...

As far as the crate organizer, DT actually has a newer model that I was looking at, that might fit the bill.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I have gone back and forth over the years... and I am about to go back to a bucket. I like that fact that I can put in my drill and impact, as well as a multitude of other things.

I do like the look of that milk crate thing posted though...


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

These are one of those products that became less useful as they were "improved." I remember when there were a few brands of these, and they were really popular, and they were all trying to make the one with the most pockets. But the more you hang on the outside of a bucket, the more likely it is to tip over. And having the tools on the outside is not great when it's paced in the truck or etc. 

I still use a bucket for one thing, terminating. Without the tool thinger. I put my materials in the bucket and one of those lid seats. But hanging 50 tools on the bucket wouldn't be helpful to me.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What about a tool box with drawers? I have a 26" single section of a mechanic's chest in my van that gobbles up a lot of stuff. This is the same idea only smaller.

Edit: Why can't I upload images anymore when I go to "Manage Attachments"?


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

I really like milk crates for storage in general, even w/o the organizer. Big fan of the 6 gallon rectangle crates for larger items (channel locks, pipe wrenches, pipe cutters etc). 

I had 18" deep side bins on my box truck and put in shelves and was able to use plastic parts trays that were roughly 4" high and they ate up a bunch of tools and were sorted and readily accessible.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mdnitedrftr said:


> I need it more or less for tool storage in the van. I wouldn't be lugging it around. I know they do like to tip over, but that can be easily remedied with a bungee cord.
> 
> My problem is that I just have a lot of tools that are oddly shaped and don't fit into traditional bags. I have another Veto, sitting empty in my office that I tried to make work, but even with all my adolescent years of playing Tetris, things just don't fit. BX cutter, cable cutter, pipe cutter, files, large pump pliers, assorted wrenches and drivers, etc...
> 
> As far as the crate organizer, DT actually has a newer model that I was looking at, that might fit the bill.


The bulky stuff I just put in a large Klein bag, wrenches, sockets, and that type thing are in a box.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Mech.... If you took the tools out of your house, would it be empty?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> These are one of those products that became less useful as they were "improved." I remember when there were a few brands of these, and they were really popular, and they were all trying to make the one with the most pockets. But the more you hang on the outside of a bucket, the more likely it is to tip over. And having the tools on the outside is not great when it's paced in the truck or etc.
> 
> I still use a bucket for one thing, terminating. Without the tool thinger. I put my materials in the bucket and one of those lid seats. But hanging 50 tools on the bucket wouldn't be helpful to me.


My BIL used to do this but with a short (Greenlee string) bucket and lid seat.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> Mech.... If you took the tools out of your house, would it be empty?


Not even close brother!





I'll add the herd is much thinner than it used to be.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

BTW... If you want the bucket to stop you can get this: https://www.americanvan.com/5-gallon-bucket-holder.html

Or just take another bucket, cut off the top portion, then secure the bottom part to the van floor.... It's a cheap hack option.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

The ONLY THING I ever liked about a bucket tool box is the lid seat. That thing is awesome.

For odd big tool storage I've gone with the rigid organizer box. Throw out the bins and it mashes a nice stackable box. Kinda expensive at 30 bucks since I needed three of them. But way better than buckets since buckets packed together waste a lot of space with their godforsaken roundness.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> BTW... If you want the bucket to stop you can get this: https://www.americanvan.com/5-gallon-bucket-holder.html
> 
> Or just take another bucket, cut off the top portion, then secure the bottom part to the van floor.... It's a cheap hack option.


Compared to $30 plus shipping and tax that bucket bottom sound slike a winner!:thumbsup:


----------



## Palm (Jun 27, 2016)

The pocket variety of Craftsman's organizer makes it my favorite. The Husky and AWP are not as useful, both dedicating too much real estate to easily stored tools, like screwdrivers in the AWP.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I used one of these for in truck storage...










I also used a bucket with pockets for all my splicing tools and materials. Everything I needed in the pit.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bulk tools bag:


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

I guess they make sense if you're always taking stuff out and have a lot of cordless stuff that you can pile in the middle... but I figure a tool belt makes more sense.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Rora said:


> I guess they make sense if you're always taking stuff out and have a lot of cordless stuff that you can pile in the middle... but I figure a tool belt makes more sense.


If I was doing a job that needed more tools than would fit in pockets and an apron I used a Klein bucket for the rest.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Set up for terminating.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

If you need more room:


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> If I was doing a job that needed more tools than would fit in pockets and an apron I used a Klein bucket for the rest.



After trying every conceivable bag, bucket, box, pouch and apron this is my all time favorite bag. I'm on my second one, the first lasted probably 8 years. I can carry everything I could ever need for service or installation and have room for some more.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drewsserviceco said:


> After trying every conceivable bag, bucket, box, pouch and apron this is my all time favorite bag. I'm on my second one, the first lasted probably 8 years. I can carry everything I could ever need for service or installation and have room for some more.


Absolutely, it is handy as hell for just that and with the shoulder strap your hands are free to carry a laptop bag or whatever else you need.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Absolutely, it is handy as hell for just that and with the shoulder strap your hands are free to carry a laptop bag or whatever else you need.


My man purse is Gucci.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> My man purse is Gucci.


Thanks for that, I'm glad to see you choose an Italian designer! 

They are the best for quality leather goods and fashion.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> If you need more room:












:whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mdnitedrftr said:


> :whistling2:


Say what you will but I always liked milk crates for carrying things. I'd stack them and bungee to a handtruck and away to get the job done, easy no matter how far the walk or how many stairs.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Say what you will but I always liked milk crates for carrying things. I'd stack them and bungee to a handtruck and away to get the job done, easy no matter how far the walk or how many stairs.


I'm just anti-wheels. If I worked more commercial or industrial settings, ok maybe, but the last thing I need is to scratch a customers finished hardwood floor, or track dirt/mud all over the place.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mdnitedrftr said:


> I'm just anti-wheels. If I worked more commercial or industrial settings, ok maybe, but the last thing I need is to scratch a customers finished hardwood floor, or track dirt/mud all over the place.


I've done many jobs in the city where you parked the van a block or so away and walked to the building you had a job in. Wheels are great.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

drewsserviceco said:


> After trying every conceivable bag, bucket, box, pouch and apron this is my all time favorite bag. I'm on my second one, the first lasted probably 8 years. I can carry everything I could ever need for service or installation and have room for some more.


The only thing I don't like about that one is it tips over way to easy. I used one for years. Loved it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Turn a milk crate upside down, put a laser level on top and it's perfect receptacle height  .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jhellwig said:


> The only thing I don't like about that one is it tips over way to easy. I used one for years. Loved it.


I used to either hang mine on the divider in the truck or place it in a milk crate on the floor.


----------



## foothillselectrical (Mar 17, 2013)

I have a very similar set up to mechanicalDVR. I use a leather bottom Klein bag for my battery tools and a 20" Kennedy hip roof for my extra tools. Works great, I've never found anything better. If you watch closely, you can get the Kennedy box on Zoro for about $80. I've seen it as high as $150 - $200 on other sites.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

foothillselectrical said:


> I have a very similar set up to mechanicalDVR. I use a leather bottom Klein bag for my battery tools and a 20" Kennedy hip roof for my extra tools. Works great, I've never found anything better. If you watch closely, you can get the Kennedy box on Zoro for about $80. I've seen it as high as $150 - $200 on other sites.


I only use relatively small tool boxes to keep stuff stored in, they suck to move around. Easy to toss what you need in a Klein bucket and off you go.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

I ended up using a Husky supply bag...very similar to the Klein, and a 1/3 of the price. 









I got everything in there, and its all pretty organized. We'll see how works...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mdnitedrftr said:


> I ended up using a Husky supply bag...very similar to the Klein, and a 1/3 of the price.
> 
> 
> I got everything in there, and its all pretty organized. We'll see how works...


They just don't last as long. 

I've been through several of the lesser brands.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> They just don't last as long.
> 
> I've been through several of the lesser brands.


I figured that much. If I find this method intuitive, Ill spring for a better one when the times comes.


----------

